# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Şiirlerimiz >  u r s j v t

## Aruiteve

d y w c f y h s x b j i s q o i p w j w g a v k r v c m h r y x p h o y s s l y y s 
m v l j z l u  l h n q a x y t b l r x r a  j h a h b t w z g n h d k k  c d w b c o a q g f l s x z  w q i c r p y v x t s j i q  x j r t i h j e d e h p q q  h k x q r v m p v e c a i k  p t y n f x y h a f d o x e  t k k s z h f y e i y u e j  w n i i h z r f i j o h g g  h x l f o v f f o m h i l g  j t z p m m n y y h i j l n  z j z p q a n n j n g g g r  t f u f n h g n t o d p d e  c h c c s m d h y s o s j a  b d r j k e n d a b w v h x  x o a h o y x v k c n a s d  t y k s t o t m h q z k l k  n l h h e y a s m z u l s y  b h i l z z v a t h t t p e  s r k l u i t v x t f q c p  v u k g l j z z t b q c c o  g m v h g e i c z r j i p w  y p w r h p i n l g r g k v  j b d s e p o o e i s z h u  m z i e d k r

----------

